# mp3/wav Player programmieren



## darkangel1208 (15. Apr 2012)

Tag,

bisher habe ich nur Kniffel, mensch ärgere dich nicht und so graphisch in C# programmiert.
nun sollen wir in Java einen Player programmieren, graphisch. Mit abspielen, pause, nächstes & vorheriges lied. Die leider selber sollen an der seite in listenform aufgelistet werden und auch per mouse und doppelclick abgespielt werden können.

Also zusatz stehen dann noch auch equalizer oder andere spielereien aus.

Problem:
 ich hab nun danach gegoogelt, wie man einfach nur eine sound datei abspielt, aber anscheinend, gibt es da soviele möglichkeiten, wie es Sandkörner am Meer gibt.
Klar ich könnte einfach da so Code übernehmen, aber ich muss ja wissen wofür jede Zeile da ist was sie macht usw. Da wir das auch alles dokumentieren müssen und mündlich dazu abgefragt werden. (Uni und so halt)

*Daher frage ich mich wie gehe ich nun am besten vor, welche programmierweise sollte ich am besten verfolgen, es soll ja auch nicht alles als fertiges klassen aus dem netz geladen sein, dann ist der eigene programmieraufwand gleich null und das wäre sehr schlecht. dazu habe ich ausserdem ein Zeitfenster von 6 Wochen.*

Das ich threats nutzen muss, gehe ich mal von aus.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Templarthelast (15. Apr 2012)

1. Finde irgendeine Möglichkeit eine Sounddatei abzuspielen
2. mach ein Konzept um Player
3. Player programmieren
4. Player Funktionen (Pause / Liedwechsel) einbauen
5. nach Motiavtion Zusatzteile einfügen
6. Fertig

zu 1. 
	
	
	
	





```
File f = new File( "uups.wav" ); 
AudioClip sound = Applet.newAudioClip( f.toURL() ); 
sound.play(); 
Thread.sleep( 100000 );
```

ps: die Insel hilft meistens


----------



## irgendjemand (15. Apr 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> ```
> File f = new File( "uups.wav" );
> AudioClip sound = Applet.newAudioClip( f.toURL() );
> sound.play();
> ...



ich würde hier defintiv nicht "APPLET" verwenden wenns eine desktop-app werden soll ...

zu deinem "insel hilft immer" : blick in die API auf jeden fall auch ... vllt findest du dort ja eine bessere variante


----------



## darkangel1208 (24. Apr 2012)

Also jetzt bin ich soweit, dass ich weiß ich will kein Applet benutzen.
Ich will mit der javax.sound.sampled.* arbeiten.

nun habe ich hier die .wav im selben ordner liegen wie auch den code. 
Ich will die .wav ja nur öffnen und abspielen mehr nicht. erstmal.
Aber ich steh komplett auf dem Schlauch. Auch die  Bücher aus der Bücherrei haben nicht gefolfen, da steht alles drin nur kein stück über Sounds. Die 126 Tabs die ich offen habe über sounds in java helfen mir irgendwie auch nicht weiter. Ich will das nur abspielen und nicht sonstwas damit anstellen. irgtendwelche framesizes einstellen oder so.

wo liegt der ahken dass es nicht klick macht bei mir.


```
package MusikplayerPack;

import java.io.*;
import javax.sound.sampled.*;
import javax.sound.sampled.AudioInputStream;
/**
 * @author 
 *
 */
public class MusikplayerClass {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		AudioInputStream file = new AudioInputStream(new File(Windows Logoff Sound.wav));
		file.start();
	}

}
```


----------

